# Retire in the mountains of Maine!!



## DaveA (Jul 23, 2017)

This mountain view home is practically ready for occupancy and for the few touch-ups needed, there's a Lowes and/or Home Depot less than 25 miles away.  As you can see, there's a ladder already installed on the roof to enable you to view the distant mountains at the rear of the home.  Price should be affordable for most and it won't be on the market for very long.







 Uhh -most likely not be on the market long as it will probably collapse.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 23, 2017)

Loll. I think I'll pass, thanks.


----------



## jujube (Jul 23, 2017)

Hey, a coat of paint and some snazzy window treatments and you'll be the next HGTV Designer Home!  Shiplap is all the craze these days.  Put your stamp on it!  

Mebbe you can steal some signs down th' highway and patch the roof a might bit.


----------



## Lon (Jul 23, 2017)

Is there CABLE & WI FI access?


----------



## Knight (Jul 24, 2017)

Without an attached garage this is a no for me. I'd hate to have to clean snow off my vehicle. Otherwise it's a sure bet no one would break in to take anything.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 24, 2017)

Showed that to some friends of mine in the Ozarks. Seems they couldn't find any fault with it outside of being in Yankee country.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 6, 2017)

I'm actually an ocean front kinda girl so I'll pass as well.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 6, 2017)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm actually an ocean front kinda girl so I'll pass as well.


 Me too Diva, just can't afford it.


----------

